# Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445



## Germany (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo
Ich habe ein Terhi 445 Boot übernommen und es wurde wohl mal sehr unprofessionell lackiert.....überall platzt der Lack ab und auch das Unterschiff ist nicht mehr das beste.....Leider habe ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung und Ahnung wie ich das wieder hinbekomme ohne es noch weiter zu zerstören....unter dem abgeplatztem Lack ist die originale glatte beige/weiße Bootshaut zu sehen......muss oder darf ich die schleifen und womit lackiere ich das Boot neu.....laut Recherche ist das Boot nicht aus GFK sondern aus ABS Kunststoff der wohl nicht so einfach zu behandeln ist und auf bestimmte Farben oder Stoffe schlecht reagieren soll.....Kann ich es abschleifen und mit Autolackgrundierung spritzen und darüber dann 2K Lack?.und wird das halten??? .Antifouling braucht man ja angeblich nur wenn es ein Wasserlieger ist, ich würde es aber immer slippen wollen....ich hoffe es hat hier schon jemand ähnliche Erfahrung mit ABS Kunstoffbooten gemacht und kann mir Tips geben....Danke und anbei mal 2 Fotos...

LG Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

TERHI bietet selbst Farben für ABS an, aber im Netz sind auch andere Quellen.


----------



## Tommes63 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

- Alles runter kärchern. 

- Alles anschleifen, ev. Lackreste glatt schleifen.

- Zumindest außen: Risse, Kratzer Beschädigungen reparieren. Ich glaub für Terhi ABS Boote gibts da extra Spachtel.

- Reinigen, reinigen, reinigen.

- Plastikgrundierung auftragen. (das werden sie wohl bei deinem Boot "vergessen" haben) Salopp gesagt: Farbe hält auf gar nichts, außer auf der *passenden* Grundierung. Dein örtlicher Autolacker sollte sich damit auskennen.

- Ich würd 2K PU Lack aus dem Lkw Bereich Spritzen, ist günstiger und hält länger als Pkw Lack und fürn Boot völlig ausreichend. (Preise vergleichen, ev. den schon genannten Terhi Lack nehmen)

Wird ne scheixx Arbeit, aber wenns ordentlich wird, brauchst du nie wieder ran und hast mehr Zeit zum Angeln. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Germany (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Ich danke euch.....das ist ja schon mal eine Auskunft:vik:.....dann werde ich heute mal anfangen und den Hochdruckreiniger schwingen....aber der ganze Lack wird da wohl nicht von abgehen denke ich....und dann mit dem schleifen beginnen....welches Schleifpapier sollte ich nehmen??? Nass oder trocken ??? und dann noch etwas....an einer Festmacherklampe (ich glaube das heißt so) hat die Bootshaut einen ca 10cm langen schmalen Riss....kann dort Wasser in die Zwischenräume eingedrungen sein und sich der ganze Schaum voll Wasser gesogen haben??? die Terhi Boote sollen ja komplett ausgeschäumt sein und wenn ja was kann ich tun#c Sorry für die ganzen blöden Fragen aber mit null Ahnung muss man leider blöd Fragen|rolleyes
 LG Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Du kannst das Loch verschließen. Wenn der Schaum bei deinem Boot feucht ist, kannst du kurzfristig gar nicht viel anrichten.

Um zu gucken, ob bereits viel Wasser in dem Rumpf ist, kannst du es zur Not wiegen.

Wichtig ist das Loch zu verschließen, damit nicht noch mehr Wasser eindringt.


----------



## Germany (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Abgründe tun sich auf:cich habe das Boot heute mal grob vom Schmutz befreit und alles abgebaut was dran war und dabei festgestellt das der ganze Zwischenraum wohl voll mit Wasser ist denn oben unter den Klampen sieht man den Schaum und darüber steht das Wasser und dann noch einen ca. 30cm langen Riss im Boden nahe dem Ablauf entdeckt#q....hab ich mich wohl gründlich angesch..... mit dem Boot.....aber da ich an den Wochenenden eh nichts zu tun habe werde ich wohl die nächste Zeit am Boot verbringen müssen, wenn ich dieses Jahr damit noch aufs Wasser will#c wie bekomme ich denn nun das Wasser aus den Zwischenräumen raus????? und wie bzw womit verschließe ich die Risse???? ich bin fix und fertig und habe wohl am falschen ende gespart.....für ca. 1000.- bis 1500.- mehr hätte ich ein Boot bekommen ohne so viel Ärger|kopfkrat
 LG Frank


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Das einzige was mir einfällt, ist am Heck (außen) ein Paar Löcher setzen, die natürlich später wieder mit dem Theri Spachtel Material geschlossen werden müssen.
Dann den Kahn so hinlegen, dass zumindest ein großer Teil des Wassers wieder rausläuft.
Am besten hochkant vor eine Wand o.ä., wenn der Kahn dafür zu schwer ist, wenigstens für so viel Gefälle sorgen wie möglich.
Es wird auch einige Zeit dauern, bis genug Wasser wieder rausgelaufen ist.
Zur Kontrolle, würde ich daher auch eine Wanne oder sonstiges Gefäss drunterstellen!
Aber alles Wasser, also das was der Schaum aufgesaugt hat, wird nie wieder aus dem Rumpf rauslaufen!
Wenn man es richtig betrachtet, dann muss der ganze Schaum rausgerissen werden, was aber gerade bei dem Theri Material unmöglich ist.
Du bist aber nicht der erste, welcher derart über den Tisch gezogen wurde.
Das ist schon vielen passiert, die sich ausgeschäumte Rümpfe gekauft haben, ohne genau hin zu schauen.

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Der Riss sieht wie ein Frostschaden aus.

Frage mal im boote-forum.de, vielleicht kann Dir da geholfen werden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Huiii - das schaut wirklich nach nem ganzen Arsxx voll Arbeit aus. 

Schleifen bis der Arzt kommt oder jemanden das Ganze mit Trockeneis abstrahlen lassen. 
Klampen und sonstige Anbauteile runterschrauben 
Viele Löcher zum Ablauf des Wassers setzen - ausreichend viele,  damit soviel Kondenswasser wie möglich ablüften kann..... Risse trichterförmig erweitern,  damit das Terhi-Fix ne möglichst große Haftfläche bekommt.

Is wirklich n Haufen Arbeit - Die Ablüftungs-bzw. Trocknungsphase könnteste vlt mittels Granulat- Trocknern aus dem Campingbereich bzw ner Trockenkabine beim Kfz- Lackierer verkürzen. 
Ich weiß ja nicht,  wie sichs mit Deinem Budget bzw Deinem Zugang zu Hilfsmitteln ausschaut - aber billig wirds nicht.


----------



## Germany (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Na toll:c habe mir auch schon überlegt das Boot auf den Kopf zu legen mit dem Heck erhöht und dann vorne am Bug an der tiefsten Stelle 1 oder 2 Löcher zu bohren. Was passiert denn mit dem Boot wenn ich nicht das ganze Wasser rausbekomme wenn ich damit aufs Wasser gehe???? denn der Schaum wird ja wohl kräftig vollgesogen sein......absaufen wird der Kahn ja wohl hoffentlich nicht#t.....Na mal schauen was mich noch erwartet wenn ich den Rumpf abschleife#c ich dachte ich habe ein Schnäppchen gemacht für ein Terhi 445 mit Trailer und 40PS Motor mal gerade 1500.- aber aus Schaden wird man ja bekanntlich klug und nun hab ich den Salat#q


----------



## benzy (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

wenn der 40PS ein einigermaßen vernünftiger,gepflegter 2-Takter ist und nicht gerade aus den 70ziger Jahren da  hast du den Motor für einen guten Preis bekommen-das Boot kannst denn entsorgen oder verschenken! Ich denke wenn der Schaum vollgesogen ist und du den nicht mehr zu 100% trocken bekommst denn hast du nach dem nächsten Frostwinter wieder Risse-oder du nimmst das Boot über Winter mit ins Wohnzimmer!
Auch der Spritverbrauch sollte mit den ganzen Wasser im Schaum bedeuten höher sein. Fahr das Ding doch mal auf einer öffentlichen Fahrzeugwaage wiegen und besorg dir von Terhi die originale Gewichtsangabe-denn kannst dir ausrechnen was du an Wasser geladen hast!


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Gottseidank gibt's auch geschlossenporige Ausschäumungen.... Z.B. Bei Terhi. 

Also verschrotten würde ich den Rumpf noch nicht - sicher,  es braucht einiges an Zeit,  um das Wasser loszuwerden - aber die Geduld (und nicht zuletzt die eingesetzten Taler)  kann sich auszahlen.


----------



## Germany (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Gottseidank gibt's auch geschlossenporige Ausschäumungen.... Z.B. Bei Terhi.
> 
> Also verschrotten würde ich den Rumpf noch nicht - sicher, es braucht einiges an Zeit, um das Wasser loszuwerden - aber die Geduld (und nicht zuletzt die eingesetzten Taler) kann sich auszahlen.



Was heißt das nun????? hat der Schaum also doch kein Wasser gezogen und ich würde mit ein paar Bohrungen das Wasser los werden??? das wäre dann ja gar nicht soooooo Dramatisch|bigeyes und muss ich zum abdichten der Risse unbedingt Terhi Produkte nehmen oder kann ich das auch mit Gewebematten und Epoxydharz machen?????? wie gesagt die Arbeit schreckt mich nicht so und ich habe Spaß daran, vorallem wenn es später auch von Erfolg gekrönt ist und ich dann mit einem tollen Boot aufs Wasser zum angeln komme


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

@Dorschbremse


> Gottseidank gibt's auch geschlossenporige Ausschäumungen.... Z.B. Bei Terhi.


Da muss ich dir ausnahmsweise mal wiedersprechen!
Es gibt faktisch keinen geschlossenporigen (PU)Schaum. Es gibt nur Qualitätsunterschiede in Bezug auf die Schaumdichte!
Das mit dem geschlossenporigen Schaum ist genau so eine Werbelüge, wie die das eine 0,15er Geflechtschnur auch 0,15mm dick sein soll!
Ein Theri Nordic , das etwa 3 Jahre halb untergetaucht im Wasser lag, habe ich gesehen mit  komplett vollgesaugtem Schaum.
Jeder PU Schaum zieht dauerhaft benetzt Wasser, auch der angeblich Geschlossenporige!
Ich könnte dies noch genauer ausführen, aber da geht es dann in die Molekularstruktur.



> Also verschrotten würde ich den Rumpf noch nicht


Das würde ich auch nicht, wobei die Idee den Kahn zu wiegen schon in die richtige Richtung geht.Es muss ja nicht zwangsläufig der gesammte Schaum vollgesogen sein und wenn es nicht hunderte Kilo sind, dann würde ich auch versuchen den Kahn zu retten.
Andererseits sind 1500€ für einen tauglichen 40PSer, plus einen Trailer, auch in Ordnung.
Nur die Sondermüll Dreingabe finde ich nicht so korrekt, vom Verkäufer?

@Germany


> muss ich zum abdichten der Risse unbedingt Terhi Produkte nehmen oder  kann ich das auch mit Gewebematten und Epoxydharz machen??????


Das ist ja gerade das Problem bei den Theri Booten, da hält nur das Original Theri Reperatur Material.
Aber damit kannst du keinen aufgesägten Rumpf wieder zuverlässig verkleben, wie man es bei einem GFK Rumpf, zwar mit hohem Aufwand, machen könnte!


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Hast Du da irgendwelche weitere Informationen zu der Thematik? 

Bislang hat Terhi das immer quasi als Alleinstellungsmerkmal hervorgehoben - so als Antwort auf Boston Whalers Werbung mit dem zerschnittenen Boot. 

Mich interessiert es vor allem,  da ich grad an einer Komplettsanierung dran bin, wo der gesamte Boden und die Ausschäumung rausgeflogen ist. 
In den Rumpf soll eigentlich wieder Schaum rein (allein schon wegen der Aussteifung) und ich wollte zu sogenanntem geschlossenporigem Brunnenschaum greifen,  weil sonstige Produkte schwieriger von Amateuren zu handhaben sind. 

Nu steh ich auf dem Schlauch bzw bin unschlüssig,  ob da auf diese Weise noch Sinn drinsteckt |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Ach ja - der Werkstoff nennt sich Thermoplast und kann auch mit solchen Reparaturkits instandgesetzt werden. Der Vorteil von Terhi-Fix liegt darin,  dass das Material farblich auf die Rümpfe abgestimmt ist.


----------



## Germany (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Na toll....die Hoffnung wieder dahin wenn ich nur wüsste wie ich jetzt weiter vorgehen soll......aufgeben und Boot entsorgen oder versuchen es wieder flott zu kriegen........Bei Terhi steht das es duraus normal sein kann das sich im Laufe eines Sommers bis zu 15L Kondenswasser in der Zwischenhaut sammeln kann und man das Boot dann auf den Kopf stellen soll und den Stöpsel am Bug ziehen soll....ich kann aber keinen Stöpsel finden|bigeyes und wenn es normal sein soll das sich dort Kondenswasser ansammelt kann bzw darf der Schaum das Wasser eigentlich doch gar nicht aufnehmen....Hmmm keine Ahnung#d


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*



> Hast Du da irgendwelche weitere Informationen zu der Thematik?


Ja, praktische Anwendung. 
Ich arbeite seit 30 Jahren mit sich in der Dichte unterscheidenden Pu-Schäumen.(Modellbau)
Es ist ohnehin schwierig einen (zweischaligen) Rumpf erneut wieder auszuschäumen.
Wenn dies in der Werft geschieht, dann sind die Komponenten in der Menge genau berechnet und die Rumpfschalen sind zumindest einseitig noch in der Form, höchstwahrscheinlich beim Theri auch beidseitig.
Es ist fast unmöglich den Schaum ohne entsprechende Vorichtungen, erstens dazu zu bewegen sich gleichmäßig zu verteilen und zweitens durch den entstehenden Druck den Rumpf nicht zu sprengen, b.z.w. zu verformen!
Je höher der Arbeitsdruck, desto dichter wird der Schaum, natürlich muss dies auch ein PU Typ sein, welcher nicht unendlich aufbläht.
Ich würde mich, zumindest wenn es darum geht einen Rumpf komplett auszuschäumen, nicht ran trauen.
Eventuell, wenn man dabei in mehreren Arbeitsgängen vorgeht?
Dazu müsste der Rumpf halt schrittweise ausgeschäumt werden und entsprechende Öffnungen vorhanden sein.
Wobei man beim Theri wieder beim schwierigen Thermoplast ist?



> Bislang hat Terhi das immer quasi als Alleinstellungsmerkmal hervorgehoben



Machen das nicht alle Hersteller, Buster z.B. auch?


Jürgen


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Du meinst den Stopfen am Heck?  Keiner vorhanden? Dann hilft nur der Bohrer..... 
Den Großteil des Wassers ablassen,  mittels Schweißdraht saugfähigen Faden / Seil so weit wie möglich durchs Bohrloch in den Rumpf schieben und den Rest am Heck runterbaumeln lassen ((den Bug etwas höher als das Heck lagern) und die Physik ihr Werk tun lassen. Dauert zwar ne Woche,  aber bringt schon viel. 
Kriegste nicht genug Wasser raus, kommt beim nächsten Frost ein Riss,  wie du ihn momentan vorfindest.


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Okay Jürgen,  ich wollte den Schaum in nach oben offene Segmente zwischen den Stringern und den Auflagen für den Boden einbringen.....oben abziehen,  Bodenplatten aufschrauben,  überlaminieren feddich!


----------



## Marf22 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Steck den Kopf nicht in den Sand.  So schlimm is das auch alles nicht und für 1500 nu auch nicht so verwunderlich.

Eventuell kommst du an Bautrockner oder Raumentfeuchter ran. Ein paar Löcher bohren, Boot auf den Kopf drehen und mit Folie abdecken und 1-2 Wochen trocknen. Immer wieder kontrollieren, wieviel Wasser die Dingers raus holen. Ich würde ebenfalls noch über eine elektronische Luftpumpe oder nen Kompressor Luft durch die Schale pumpen, damit die trockene Luft die Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen kann und du so den Schaum zu einer annehmbaren Zustand bekommst. Kostet Zeit und Strom.

Die Risse V-Formig anschleifen , damit der Spachtel besser hält.

Ich hab in meinem Rumpf ca. 100l Wasser - Benzin  Brühe gefunden.....war auch nicht der Hit, is aber heute auch wieder heile. Meld dich mit deinem Projekt im Boote-Forums.de. .......da biste noch ein harmloser Fall. 
Also Kopf hoch...


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*



> ich wollte den Schaum in nach oben offene Segmente zwischen den  Stringern und den Auflagen für den Boden einbringen.....oben abziehen,   Bodenplatten aufschrauben,  überlaminieren feddich!



So mag das gehen, wichtig ist wohl, das es nach der OP auch hundertprozentig (wasser)dicht wird!

Jürgen


----------



## Germany (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Du meinst den Stopfen am Heck? Keiner vorhanden? Dann hilft nur der Bohrer.....
> Den Großteil des Wassers ablassen, mittels Schweißdraht saugfähigen Faden / Seil so weit wie möglich durchs Bohrloch in den Rumpf schieben und den Rest am Heck runterbaumeln lassen ((den Bug etwas höher als das Heck lagern) und die Physik ihr Werk tun lassen. Dauert zwar ne Woche, aber bringt schon viel.
> Kriegste nicht genug Wasser raus, kommt beim nächsten Frost ein Riss, wie du ihn momentan vorfindest.



Am Heck ist nur das Loch zum Lenzen und in der Broschüre von Terhi steht Boot umdrehen und Stopfen am Bug ziehen;+
 ich wollte das Boot jetzt umdrehen und das Heck höher legen und Löcher in den Bug bohren und da ich die ganzen Klampen schon abgeschraubt habe, wird durch diese Öffnungen ja auch schon Wasser ablaufen denke ich........naja, ich lasse mich überraschen was das noch wird und ob ich das wieder hinbekomme;+ hatte mich so gefreut und gedacht...abschleifen neue Farbe und ab aufs Wasser....aber nun wird es wohl eine lange Odyssee#c


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

|bigeyes - verstehe ich Deinen Tipp richtig ?

Er soll einen Bautrockner unters auf den Kopf gestellte und mit Folie abgedeckte Boot stellen? 

Wäre das nicht eher eine Anleitung zur Brandstiftung als zur Instandsetzung eines Bootes?


----------



## Marf22 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Ein Bautrockner macht keine Hitze, sondern zieht über Kühlrippen Wasser aus der Luft. Mit Hitze hat das nichts zu tun. Boot auf 2 Böcke, mit Malerfolie abkleben, Schlauch an den Trocki und mal laufen lassen. Eventuell reicht das schon und der zieht ne Menge Feuchtigkeit aus der Schale.....
Bei uns bekommste ein Profigerät für ca. 50-100 Teuros die Woche geliehen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> So mag das gehen, wichtig ist wohl, das es nach der OP auch hundertprozentig (wasser)dicht wird!
> 
> Jürgen



Jepp- aus diesem Grund wird das Laminat auch mit EP gefertigt und zum Abschluss mit Bilgefarbe versiegelt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Ein Bautrockner macht keine Hitze, sondern zieht über Kühlrippen Wasser aus der Luft. Mit Hitze hat das nichts zu tun. Boot auf 2 Böcke, mit Malerfolie abkleben, Schlauch an den Trocki und mal laufen lassen.



Okay - diese Art von Bautrockner meinste - hast gewonnen :m


----------



## Germany (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Bautrockner ist ne gute Idee.....werde ich mal ins Auge fassen#6 im Booteforum habe ich mich auch angemeldet und mein Problem geschildert.....bis jetzt leider nur eine Antwort bekommen und die war nicht sehr aussagekräftig, da habe ich hier schon wesentlich mehr Resonanz bekommen und tolle Tips#6 naja, vielleicht kommt ja noch was.....jedenfalls danke ich euch vielmals und ich werde vom weiteren Fortschritt berichten,......leider komme ich aus beruflichen Gründen nur am WE dazu mich mit dem Boot zu beschäftigen, aber die Hoffnung ist wieder etwas gestiegen und die stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt:m
 LG und Danke


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Nu gib denen erst mal ne Chance zu antworten - es ist halt Saison. 
Ein Großteil der Bootler wird unterwegs gewesen sein und sich nicht gleich vor den PC geworfen haben. Unter der Woche wirste schon Antworten bekommen


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*



> ich werde vom weiteren Fortschritt berichten,



Das wäre nett, nur so können auch andere von deinen Erfahrungen profitieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Balticcruiser (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*



Germany schrieb:


> ..... aber die Hoffnung ist wieder etwas gestiegen und die stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt:m
> LG und Danke



Moin Germany,

habe 17 Jahre Erfahrung mit 'nem Terhi-Boot (Nordic 6020) incl. Rumpfschäden und den nötigen Reparaturen. Bevor ich mir 'nen Wolf schreibe schick mir eine PN mit Telefonnummer und wann Du erreichbar bist. Ich rufe Dich dann an. So lassen sich Fragen, Antworten und Tipps am schnellsten klären.

Und nicht verzweifeln, ......soooo schlimm, teuer und langwierig ist die Sache gar nicht (aus Erfahrung).

Gruß, *BC*


----------



## Germany (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*



Balticcruiser schrieb:


> Moin Germany,
> 
> habe 17 Jahre Erfahrung mit 'nem Terhi-Boot (Nordic 6020)
> 
> ...




 Das hört sich gut an.....wie funktioniert das denn mit ner PN schicken????? habe hier schon geschaut und finde nichts;+
 LG


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Geh mal mit dem Cursor auf den Usernamen,anklicken, dann "Private Nachricht schicken" auswählen, Mausklick.
Alles weitere geht wie im normalen e-mail Verkehr.

Jürgen


----------



## Germany (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Habe einige gute Tips bekommen und am Wochenende werde ich mal versuchen sie in die Tat umzusetzen#6 ich werde dann berichten ob es geklappt hat.
 LG Frank


----------



## TR22 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Moin moin,
na endlich jemand mit Erfahrung!
Geb nicht so viel auf irgendwelche Theorien.
Mein Terhi ist Bj 78, hat schon Jahrelang mit nassem Schaum usw. im Wasser, an Land und im Winter draußen gelegen.
Einfach schön trocknen lassen, mit Terhi Fix dicht spachteln und gut.
Also keine Panik, die 1500€ sind nicht schlecht angelegt. 
Bevor du es entsorgst sag bescheid, dann hole ich es ab ;-)

Also keine Panik. So wild ist das alles nicht...

Wirst bestimmt noch viel Spaß mit deinem Terhi haben.

Gruß


----------



## Germany (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Sooooo, das Boot liegt jetzt seit einer Woche umgedreht und es ist wohl auch Dank des heißen Wetters der größte Teil an Wasser draußen......es ist um einiges leichter als noch vor einer Woche und ich habe heute in jeder Öffnung mal den Stäbchentest gemacht......das heisst ich habe letzte Woche in jede Öffnung mit einem ca. 40cm langem dünnen Holzstab in den Schaum gestochen und er war total nass und heute nix mehr.....total trocken:vik:......am WE wird es wieder gedreht und dann wird der Riss abgedichtet und dann geht es ans schleifen......Fazit.....der erste Schritt ist getan und das Wasser draußen ohne großartig Löcher zu bohren!!!!!!


----------



## fugs (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Hallo Germany, schön dass du vorankommst mit deinem Boot! Ich hoffe es stört nicht wenn ich deinen Thread nutze um Hilfestellung zu erhalten....

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit meinem Terhi Nordic C und hoffe hier vielleicht Hilfe zu finden. Mein Boot ist Jahrgang 2005 und habe es vor 1,5 Jahren erstanden. 
Schon seit Beginn hat das Boot an einigen stellen einen "geblähten" Boden welcher sich vom Schaum gelöst hat und an 2 Stellen haben sich Risse gebildet(ca. 20cm lang). Diese habe ich auf Anraten vom Vertreter in meiner Umgebung mit Terhifix (Hässlich) verspachtelt. 
Dumm nur, dass der Boden durch die Luft im Zwischenraum beim Auftreten nachgibt und das Terhifix an der exakt selben stelle aufgebrochen ist. 
An und für sich habe ich damit kein Problem, jedoch bin ich grundsätzlich kein Schönwetterangler und gehe bei Regen auch gerne Raus, die Risse halten mich jedoch davon ab.... 
Hat jemand ähnliche probleme mit seinem Terhiboot? Wie seid oder würdet ihr damit umgehen?
freundliche Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Zoran


----------



## TR22 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Hallo,
auf dem Foto sieht es so aus als ob den Riss "nur" überspachtelt hast. Ich würde den Riss etwas V-förmig aufschleifen, so dass das Terhi Fix auch Fläche hat um zu haften. Dann sollte der Riss auch dicht bleiben.
Ich habe am WE das gleiche Projekt vor mir. Ich werde es so auf jeden Fall probieren.
Ich meine so steht es auch in der Beschreibung...

Gruß


----------



## fugs (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo TR22
Danke für deine Antwort! In der tat habe ich da gepfuscht... Heisst das das ich aus dem feinen Riss einen Spalt machen soll und dann dick auffüllen mit terhifix (evtl. Noch aufschäumen dort wo sich das abs vom orginalschaum gelöst hat)? Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich als linkshändiger Laie es selbst machen, oder doch lieber zu nem bootsbauer des vertrauens gehen soll...
Gruss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*



fugs schrieb:


> Hallo TR22
> Danke für deine Antwort! In der tat habe ich da gepfuscht... Heisst das das ich aus dem feinen Riss einen Spalt machen soll und dann dick auffüllen mit terhifix (evtl. Noch aufschäumen dort wo sich das abs vom orginalschaum gelöst hat)? Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich als linkshändiger Laie es selbst machen, oder doch lieber zu nem bootsbauer des vertrauens gehen soll...
> Gruss



Terhi hat auch einen speziellen Kleber um Schaum und Hülle wieder zu verbinden


----------



## Germany (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Ich habe heute vom Boot das blaue Antifouling runtergeschliffen, war nicht mehr so schön und teilweise schon abgeplatzt....( Sch....arbeit#d).....und darunter ist eine rote und darunter eine grüne und darunter noch ne gelbe Schicht......muss das etwa alles runter und warum so viele verschiedene Farben|kopfkrat.......oder kann ich das neue Antifouling jetzt einfach drüberstreichen?????
 LG Frank


----------



## Balticcruiser (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Was meinst Du warum ich Dir den Tipp mit der Abbeize (Graffity-Entferner für Kunststoff-Untergrund) gegeben habe. Aber bitte..., wer Spaß dran hat zig Lagen abzuschleifen.

Mit einfach AF drüber wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Zur Sicherheit vorher AF-Primer auftragen. Die Unterschiede zwischen Hart- und Weich-Antifouling kennst Du ja sicher.

Hast Du nicht gesagt, Du willst den Kahn slippen? Also warum Antifouling. Dass Antifouling an Land austrocknen und je nach Art auch die Wirkstoffe verlieren kann ist Dir sicher auch bekannt.

Gruß, _*BC*_


----------



## Germany (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*



Balticcruiser schrieb:


> Was meinst Du warum ich Dir den Tipp mit der Abbeize (Graffity-Entferner für Kunststoff-Untergrund) gegeben habe. Aber bitte..., wer Spaß dran hat zig Lagen abzuschleifen.


 Deinen Tipp habe ich beherzigt und es damit versucht, hat aber irgendwie nicht so richtig funktioniert#c eigentlich wollte ich das Boot auch immer slippen, aber ich habe einen günstigen Liegeplatz angeboten bekommen und ich weis noch nicht ob ich es nun doch im Wasser lasse und deswegen wollte ich es nun doch sicherheitshalber mit Antifouling streichen......aber wenn ich es nun doch nicht im Wasser lasse und das Antifouling austrocknet wie du schreibst|kopfkrat was wäre denn die Alternative wenn ich nicht die ganzen Lagen runterholen möchte???? kann ich auf die noch vorhandenen Farben z.B. Sperrgrund Primer Primocon auftragen und darauf 2K Lack;+
 LG


----------



## Germany (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Anbei noch 2 Fotos.....ziemlich viele Schichten....die dunkelblaue habe ich jetzt komplett runter und dann kommt rot,hellbleu grün und weiß......Vielleicht sind das für den Gaffitienferner zu viele Schichten|kopfkrat......also wenn es irgendwie geht und funktioniert,würde ich das gerne so wie es ist überlackieren.....es ist alles schön glatt geschliffen, aber wie, bzw womit.....wenn ich es im Wasser lasse mit AF, das ist klar, aber wenn nicht, was nehme ich da als Grundierung um es mit 2K Lack zu lackieren?????
 Zum 2ten Foto.....an der Seite kommt nach dem schleifen stellenweise gelblicher Kunststoff zum Vorschein, ist das der reine ABS Kunststoff??? sieht der so gelblich aus????


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Hallo Germany

Lass es jetzt so wie es ist und grundiere mit Primocon (versiegelt unbekannte Antifoulings). 
Als Antifouling würde ich dann Ultra EU oder VC Offshore nehmen. Dann kannst Du Dein Boot als Wasserlieger oder Slippboot nutzen.
Alle Produkte sind von International und ich habe sie selber schon erfogreich benutzt.

Gruß zokker


----------



## Balticcruiser (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Also die Farben am Unterschiff haben doch was, so naive Kunst. Evtl. Klarlack drüber :q. Ne' mal im Ernst: schließe mich "Zokker's" Vorschlag an. AF von "International" ist gut und bezahlbar. Der schnellste Weg und auch dauerhaft.

Zu Bild 2: das ist kein ABS, sieht fast wie irgendein Spachtel aus. Aber kein Terhi-Fix. Wenn Du das ganze Boot streichen willst, Primocon nur unters AF bis zur Wasserlinie. Wenn Du über der Wasserlinie lackieren willst, evtl. mit 2-K-Epoxylack, dann besser Epoxy-Primer. Weiß nicht ob sich Primocon auch mit solchen Lacken verträgt #c. Must mal nachlesen.

Gruß, _*BC*_


----------



## Germany (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Ok, Unterschiff ist jetzt klar......ich lasse die schönen bunten Farben drauf und ziehe Primocon drüber und dann AF..........Da ich den ganzen Rest vom Boot dann noch vor mir habe incl. Innenbereich, stellt sich mir mittlerweile die Frage wie bzw womit lackiere ich den Rest.......ich gebe es zu,es soll so gut so schnell und so billig wie nur möglich sein......es ist ein "altes" Boot das nur ab und zu (5-8 mal im Jahr) auf die Ostsee kommt und seinen Zweck (Angeln) erfüllen soll und keine neue Yacht werden soll......natürlich könnte ich jetzt einfach anfangen die alte Farbe einfach anzuschleifen und dann überlackieren und fertig, aber die Farbe die momentan drauf ist, hat ja ganz offensichtlich keine Haftung zum Untergrund, sonst würde sie ja nicht so großflächig abblättern......daher möchte ich die alte Farbe runterholen und dann Kuststoffprimer drauf und nun die Frage........................ 2K Lack ist ja ziemlich teuer im Vergleich zum 1K Lack Preisverhältniss 2K ca 20.- und 1K ca 7.- pro Dose.......beim 1K Lack muss dann noch Klarlack drüber, das ist klar.....aber am Ende ist das immer noch weitaus günstiger als gleich mit 2K......die Profis und genauen werden jetzt wahrscheinlich die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlagen, aber wie gesagt das Boot soll keine Preise gewinnen, sondern seinen Zweck (Angeln) und einigermaßen gut aussehen erfüllen.....
 LG Frank


----------



## TR22 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Hallo,
zum Thema Riss.
Ich habe meinen am WE repariert. Ich habe mit einem Dremel (und kleinem Kugelkopfausatz, wie großer Zahnarztbohrer) den Riss damit vertieft und dann mit Terhi Fix übergespachtelt. Hält wiklich gut. Die erste Probefahrt hat es schonmal überstanden .

Gruß


----------



## Balticcruiser (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*



Germany schrieb:


> ......die Profis und genauen werden jetzt wahrscheinlich die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlagen, aber wie gesagt das Boot soll keine Preise gewinnen, sondern seinen Zweck (Angeln) und einigermaßen gut aussehen erfüllen.....
> LG Frank



Ok, hab' verstanden. Sorry, bin vielleicht (wahrscheinlich) Pädant. Als Handwerker muss für mich jede Reparatur aussehen als käme das Objekt direkt aus der Fabrik und für 'ne gefühlte Ewigkeit halten. Eben Perfektionist.

Mein Vorschlag (in deinem Fall): 
Außenseite über Wasserlinie: lose Schichten abkratzen, anschleifen, mit Spiritus oder ISO-Alkohol entfetten, besser ist Silikonentferner, dann Primer. Autolack ohne Klarlack drüber (es seih' denn Du nimmst Metalliklack) und zum Schluss Autowachs gegen Dreck + Öl.

Für Innen: wenn schon lackiert dann wie außen. 
Wenn nicht lackiert: auf ABS hält kein Lack dauerhaft (ohne abzublättern, nicht kratzfest, schon gar nicht im Trittbereich, vielleicht der sauteure Terhi-Lack) ohne anzuschleifen + Primer. Nehm Kunststoff-Politur für Boote + Yachten und ne Poliermaschine, anschließend Bootswachs (meinetwegen auch Autowachs) gegen Vogelschiss, Dreck, Öl, etc. drauf.

Sollte so ne Zeit halten und ist (ohne Ansprüche an die Optik) einfach auszubessern.

Gruß,_* BC*_


----------



## Germany (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*



Balticcruiser schrieb:


> Ok, hab' verstanden. Sorry, bin vielleicht (wahrscheinlich) Pädant. Als Handwerker muss für mich jede Reparatur aussehen als käme das Objekt direkt aus der Fabrik und für 'ne gefühlte Ewigkeit halten. Eben Perfektionist.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag (in deinem Fall):
> Außenseite über Wasserlinie: lose Schichten abkratzen, anschleifen, mit Spiritus oder ISO-Alkohol entfetten, besser ist Silikonentferner, dann Primer. Autolack ohne Klarlack drüber (es seih' denn Du nimmst Metalliklack) und zum Schluss Autowachs gegen Dreck + Öl.


 
 Ich bin leider kein Perfektionist.......für mich sind das Gebrauchsgegenstände die ihren Zweck erfüllen sollen.....mein Auto z.B. habe ich schon 20 Jahre und es ist 32 Jahre alt, das sieht man ihm auch an#c aber er fährt und erfüllt seinen Zweck.....das einzige was ich daran pflege ist der Motor, denn der muss laufen
 aber ich bewundere alle die so sind und ihre Fahrzeuge immer in Schuss halten, aber an mir ist dieses Gen leider vorbeigegangen|kopfkrat
zum Boot.....also ganz normalen 1K Autolack und dann ohne Klarlack;+
 LG Frank


----------



## Germany (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*



TR22 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zum Thema Riss.
> Ich habe meinen am WE repariert. Ich habe mit einem Dremel (und kleinem Kugelkopfausatz, wie großer Zahnarztbohrer) den Riss damit vertieft und dann mit Terhi Fix übergespachtelt. Hält wiklich gut. Die erste Probefahrt hat es schonmal überstanden .
> 
> Gruß



 Und wie sieht es aus das gespachtelte???? Foto wäre gut
LG


----------



## TR22 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Sieht nicht besonders gut aus. Wird auch noch lackiert. 
Das Boot ist halt schon sehr alt und Opa wollte ende der Siebzieger mal damit Segeln und ein Schwert einbauen#q#q
Den Schlitz habe ich jetzt ordentlich dicht gemacht. War vorher mit Glasfaser gespachtelt. Was natürlich nicht gehalten hat. Das ist der braune Rand drum herum. 
Das andere sind halt die kleine Risse. Ich hoffe du kannst was erkennen.

Es wird jetzt noch glatt geschliffen und mit Terhi Lack lackiert. Dann sollte es wieder besser aussehen.

Gruß


----------



## Germany (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe Boot Terhi 445*

Oha, da hast du ja ne Menge zu spachteln gehabt|bigeyes......... naja, wenn man alles noch schön glatt schleift und dann lackiert, könnte es doch recht gut aussehen denke ich#6
 die Hauptsache ist doch das es hält......
 LG Frank


----------

